# The Keto diet handbook (basics)



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

I seem to be answering dozens of questions about keto diet, so I thought I would compile my research into one post and answer one of the biggest wrong concepts about being blown out of keto

*What is the keto diet.*

Burning human body fat for energy - (WIKI) If the diet is changed from a highly glycemic diet to a diet that does not provide sufficient carbohydrate to replenish glycogen stores, the body goes through a set of stages to enter ketosis. During the initial stages of this process, blood glucose levels are maintained through gluconeogenesis, and the adult brain does not burn ketones; however, the brain makes immediate use of this important substrate for lipid synthesis in the brain. After about 48 hours of this process, the brain starts burning ketones in order to more directly utilize the energy from the fat stores that are being depended upon, and to reserve the glucose only for its absolute needs, thus avoiding the depletion of the body's protein store in the muscles.

*The basics about fuel*

The human body can burn four types of fuel

*Glucose* - (simple sugar) whose fivehydroxyl (OH) groups are arranged in a specific way along its six-carbon backbone.

*Protein* - made of amino acids arranged in a linear chain and folded into a globular or fibrous form.

*fatty acids* - Fatty acids are important sources of fuel because their metabolism yield large quantities of ATP. Many cell types can use either glucose or fatty acids for this purpose. In particular, heart and skeletal muscle prefer fatty acids. The brain cannot use fatty acids as a source of fuel; it relies on glucose or on ketone bodies.

*Ketones *- An organic compound

The presence of large amounts of Glucose or protein during the first week of ketosis diet will prevent Ketosis properly starting, protein is only required when sugar is also present.

*Three types of Ketosis diet*

*SKD *- Standard Ketogenic Diet - low-carbohydrate diet which does not prevent muscle loss

*CKD* - Maintains muscle and exercise whilst burning fat as fuel

*TKD -* Targeted Ketogenic Diet - Eating carbs before a workout - very hard

For obvious reasons from hereon in I am only going to concentrate on CKD

*Starting a CKD Diet*

Before you start ideally you should know how many calories your body requires to maintain weight without exercise, some people think they do not have to limit or count calories on a CKD whilst this works for some larger people once you go under 10% BF you need to know this number, the concept is to decrease your calories by no more than 10% -20% anything below this and your body will alter your metabolic rate.

Now you need to move into ketosis as quickly as possible by removing all Carbs and as much protein as possible via the consumption of fat, messing around with sugary protein shakes here will see you eating fat for no good reason

Try to limit your foods to those with small amounts of carbs and as much fat as possible 80% fat is ideal

Bacon, Mince, Beef, Steak, Hamburger, Prime Rib, Filet Mignon, Roast Beef, Chicken, Duck, Any Fish, Tuna, Salmon, Trout, Halibut, Lamb, Pork, Bacon, Ham, Eggs, Shrimp, Crab, Lobster, Butter, Oils (Olive Oil, Flaxseed oil, etc.), Mustard, Salt, Pepper, Soy Sauce, Tea, Coffee, double Cream.

(Keto.org)

Next day look to do high intensity exercise either supersets or cardio, you need to deplete all carbs from the body as quickly as possible.

*First week of Ketosis*

Look to maintain the above routine but slightly reduce fat and increase protein via the meat, some protein shakes contain amino acides which will kick you out of ketosis in the early stages as will nuts, peanut butter, yep they will brag it never happened to them, but check the label and see the carbs

Refeed and introduction of carbs

Try to skip the first refeed and after one week you can start to introduce small amounts of carbs, example of these foods

Broccoli, Spinach, Lettuce, Cabbage, Bok Choy, Kale, Asparagus, Mustard Greens, Mushrooms, Cucumbers, Pickles, Olives, Celery, Green Beans, Brussel Sprouts, Cauliflower, Artichokes, Peppers (Red, Green, Jalapeno, Habanero), Onions, Nuts, Flaxseeds, Cheeses, Salami, Pastrami, Hot Dogs, Sausages, Ribs (watch out for the sauce!), Buffalo Wings, Liverwurst, Oysters, Abalone, Protein Powders, Sugar Free Jelly, Salad Dressings (some), some RED Wines (try to avoid blended and cheaper wines).

*After 10 days to 2 weeks*

Dependant on when your ketosis started you need to take 24 -36 hours off to refeed and load carbs, try not to just eat junk, yes have a treat but keep the diet clean and healthy, fed your body around the correct levels of calories.

Important - Your body is still burning ketones

*After refeed*

Remove Carbs back up the gym to clear out the carbs, Ketosis will kick in much cleaner than the first time you started the diet.

*Blown out of keto*

As you can see from the above it is people confusing what is safe food for the first week of a keto diet with the second week including protein shakes\nuts etc which causes most people to be blown out of ketosis.

Given the limited amount of food on this diet,protein shakes really are not required as your diet should have enough protein from meat already eaten and given the limited amount of carbs you have, you should seek natural forms of carbs over protein shakes unless your lifestyle prevents you consuming natural forms of carbs.

I really hope this helps break a few myths and open peoples eyes to what I consider the best diet I have ever tried

Most of all good luck

Andy


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

*Low energy levels and light headiness*

Studies have shown the salt and water depletion that occurs during ketosis can lead to lower blood pressure which causes various feelings of light headiness, another showed moving from seating to standing can be overcome by various minerals and vitamins but mainly Sodium

If headiness continues after a few days visit the doctor

*Constipation*

Without grains to supply fibre, low-carbohydrate diets can lead to constipation and abdominal discomfort. Psyllium husk supplements are derived from the coating of the psyllium seed. High in fibre, psyllium husk is an inexpensive natural laxative that can help keep you regular, without adding unwanted carbohydrates. Unflavoured psyllium husk supplements are ideal because they contain fewer carbs than the flavoured varieties,

http://www.livestrong.com/article/241946-low-carb-diet-tricks/#ixzz1BTuXINzy


----------



## sarahjmasters (Jan 19, 2011)

Andrew

Is Keto suitable for older women?

Btw good thread, filled in the gaps for me


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

To the best of my knowledge it is not a problem. I am sure if you drop below 18% B/F you should consult a doctor because it can affect your menstruation, try the female forum, I know ketones are undesirable when pregnant, but so is any form of diet. I guess it is down to what you want to achieve


----------



## stephenevans82 (Jul 1, 2010)

i have been doing a keto diet for 2 weeks now the first week i lost a shocking 8 pound , the second week just 3 pound however i dont know how to get into the higher end of ketosis , my meals have been 4 eggs meal 1 , 2 chicken breasts with mayo eaten throughout day with cheese , evening meal a steak and sometimes if im really hungry some peanuts . is this enough fats for me to get into the higher end of ketosis ? also it makes me really thirsty and sometimes wake up with a headache is this normal ? thanks


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

The best book on the Keto diet I've ever read; which includes discussions on optimising metabolism, supplements, drugs and workouts, by the GURU, the late great, Dan Duchaine, Called "bodyopus"; the pdf is here:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UL2OARC8


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

I am currently running my second cut of the year and experimenting with lean extreme and "Phase 2", so far hitting records cuts, so it seems thus far to work for me, I was really concerned both products were pure hype as Lean extreme is mainly Tea tree, but for me it has helped and Phase 2 is a good cleaner of trace carbs, three weeks to go.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

x


----------



## swampy9785 (Sep 27, 2008)

I've just read on another site not to use an ECA stack on keto, nor to have a post work out shake. Please could someone advise if this is true as had planned to have both. Cheers


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

swampy9785 said:


> I've just read on another site not to use an ECA stack on keto, nor to have a post work out shake. Please could someone advise if this is true as had planned to have both. Cheers


ECA stack DEFINITELY!- download the link, the book talks about EVERYTHING, including ECA, T3, clen, metformin, AAS etc.

As for postwork out shake- sure, if you must, but why? keto is all about protein and fat- there is no carbs to load up post workout. Actually- read "the 4 hour body" by tim ferris- did tests- better of having shake pre-workout, as most shakes not absorbed in time post workout... eye opening read...

If you feel you must- mix of whey/casein and fibre (to prevent insulin spike) and even better 1x500mg metformin to make sure there is no insulin spike (from the whey- am assuming ZERO carb whey such as isopure etc).


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

stephenevans82 said:


> i have been doing a keto diet for 2 weeks now the first week i lost a shocking 8 pound , the second week just 3 pound however i dont know how to get into the higher end of ketosis , my meals have been 4 eggs meal 1 , 2 chicken breasts with mayo eaten throughout day with cheese , evening meal a steak and sometimes if im really hungry some peanuts . is this enough fats for me to get into the higher end of ketosis ? also it makes me really thirsty and sometimes wake up with a headache is this normal ? thanks


ketosis is ketosis- no need to be "deeper" (by ketostix colour); as long as you are in ketosis, the amount of excess ketones is not important.

You can be dehydrated (causes headaches) as you have low muscle glycogen and don't hold much water in ketosis- have to force yourself to drink more...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

sarahjmasters said:


> Andrew
> 
> Is Keto suitable for older women?
> 
> Btw good thread, filled in the gaps for me


there is no problem with it for older women- old eskimos eat the same as young eskimos. Your hormones are also derived from cholesterol (and all animal fats have that). Like anyone, you need to supplement fibre. Its a good diet to get lean on at any age..


----------



## swampy9785 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for your response ausbuilt, glad to hear about the ECA stack. I've been stocking up on chesteze after reading you recommend them in another thread.


----------



## rookie112 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ive been cutting recently, but i fancy trying this diet, ive read this thread and a few others and now have read the book you recommended Ausbuilt, but im not entirely sure on what fats to be eating,, if anyone could share some knowledge, thanks.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

rookie112 said:


> Ive been cutting recently, but i fancy trying this diet, ive read this thread and a few others and now have read the book you recommended Ausbuilt, but im not entirely sure on what fats to be eating,, if anyone could share some knowledge, thanks.


with keto, fats are fats are fats- eat any you want; though for long term health, make sure you get some omega 3 & 6 (eg salmon, avocado) or custom blend (i.e blend yourself):

2 parts flaxseed oil/1 part extra virgin olive oil/1 part evening

primrose oil. Divided dosages into 1 tablespoon 3 times daily.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Andrew Jacks said:


> I am currently running my second cut of the year and experimenting with lean extreme and "Phase 2", so far hitting records cuts, so it seems thus far to work for me, I was really concerned both products were pure hype as Lean extreme is mainly Tea tree, but for me it has helped and Phase 2 is a good cleaner of trace carbs, three weeks to go.


dude.. you haven't gone to the dark side and become a supplement rep have you? I think that when I hear supplement brand specifics like this in posts as opposed to "...take some tea tree oil" (which is an antiseptic and good for acne isn't it?)


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow I like the looks of phase 2


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

stephenevans82 said:


> i have been doing a keto diet for 2 weeks now the first week i lost a shocking 8 pound , the second week just 3 pound however i dont know how to get into the higher end of ketosis , my meals have been 4 eggs meal 1 , 2 chicken breasts with mayo eaten throughout day with cheese , evening meal a steak and sometimes if im really hungry some peanuts . is this enough fats for me to get into the higher end of ketosis ? also it makes me really thirsty and sometimes wake up with a headache is this normal ? thanks


you may be low on fats- you want 50-70% of cals from fats, otherwise you stay in gluconeogenesis- use aminos to convert to glucose..


----------

